# Cornwall / Newquay



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Can anyone sugest a campsite in or arround Newquay. My 13 year old son fancy doing a bit of bodyboarding so I guess Cornwall fits the bill. Idealy want somewhere with easy access to the beach, unless there is a suitable carpark for a 23 foot M/H.

Andy


----------



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello there, There are lots more good surfing beaches in Cornwall. I would recommend Gwithan or Godrevey if you want to surf and be close to the beach.
I can't recommend any camp-sites in the area as we have only now started motorhoming ourselves, but a quick search on google would throw up a few in the area close to the beach.

The thing with Newquay is Parking, and finding a site close enough to walk to the surf beaches. Plus, the place will be full up with Booze heads and other dregs of the earth. 

Any way that's a Cornish perspective on Newquay... you pays your money and takes your chances! Good luck with wherever you go.

Cheers Pat..


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

As mentioned above in Newquay it is difficult to find sites within walking distance of the beaches, we have stayed at Newperran caravan park (between Newquay and Perannporth) which has loads of level pitches, an outdoor pool and a small country inn on site (no "dregs of the earth") if you drive 15 mins there is plenty of parking near Watergate bay, and good surfing, or if you are early enough Lusty Glaze Beach has a large car park (but 200 steps to the beach!!) Likewise with Crantock (without the steps !!)

Newquay itself has suffered (like many towns) from the booze culture, but is ok to visit during the day.

There are plenty of country inns to visit in the evening many with large car parks, but watch those lanes (and don't rely fully on the satnav!!)

Of course if you like the "Butlinesque" type Haven sites there are a cpl around Perranporth (these are our idea of hell though, but each to there own!!)

As its a popular area I'm sure there will be others along with suggestions


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Have you looked at Croyde bay or Woolacombe (North Devon). 

Steve


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

We (until recently) regularly went to Newquay and stayed at Monkey Tree caravan park .. just off the road to Perranporth @ £17 a night ish (if you want your son to have other kids to hang out with) or at Oakridge CL £5 a night ish (if you don't). Monkey Tree tends to have offers on out of season and we have paid £5 a pitch there before now plus electric plus dog. I recommend you avoid hendra (well overpriced) and rosecliston (well over lubricated) at all costs.

We then drive the motorhome to Fistral beach (our van is about 24 foot with bike racks) and park up at the north end. I think you follow the signs for Pentire and park up on Esplanade road which fronts onto grass which then drops down to the beach via steps - you need to get there early though (b4 8ish) as when the surf is going off you will not be able to park.

Lots of surfers/vans park up there for the day but there is no overnight sleeping. Coaches go down there too as there are hotels on the road so you'll have no worries about size.

I don't recommend parking at the other end of Fistral in the dedicated car park as they have a height barrier and you won't be able to get in if you are at all tall and when events are you just cannot move at all.

Another beach we have tried that has been fine for parking is watergate bay to the other side of Newquay. Athought the car park itself has barriers there is regularly additional parking in a field there - not sure if this is still happening or not, perhaps someone else can clarify.

Hope this helps.  

(now i am pining)


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Trethiggey at Quintrell Downs just outside Newquay is Fab.
Fistral beach for the surfing, We usually get the MH down there as early as possible, usually about 8am and pay to park for the day £6.00 great value. Thats us (the white one in the middle) on Fistral car park!

Have fun

Zoe


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

spence said:


> Have you looked at Croyde bay or Woolacombe (North Devon).
> 
> Steve


Adore Woolacombe ... one of our favourite places - spent christmas day on woolacombe beach. Lot closer for us than Newquay and much better. Spent quite a bit of time at Croyde too.

Now I really am pining :lol:


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Consider Bude 25 miles north of Newquay. You have Widemouth Bay and Black Rock just outside the town and Summerleaze beach right in the town. All 3 are sandy with good parking for big M/H's within yds of the beaches. Bude town is great too. 

There is Nortthcote Mouth further up which is less busy 50% rocky (nice walks along cliffs) have stayed in the carpark there overnight without problems. Good caravan sites off the A39 Bude Meadows, Cornish Coasts.

If you don't like it after the first day continue south following the coast to Newquay. Godrevy (as previously mentioned) is great too, park by the lighthouse. Overnight parking on the cliffs (B3301) just before Godrevy. Further south I wouls skip St Ives and go to Senen Cove.

Carol


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

How about Mother Iveys Bay campsite near Padstow they have their own beach ,a much nicer area than Newquay


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have surfed n/devon and cornwall for the last 20+ years if you are looking for a all singing all dancing campsite next to a surf beach have a look at ruda take a look at the campsites on this link
chapter


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Our favorite uk campsite is Treago Farm : http://www.treagofarm.co.uk/

10 mins walk to Crantock Beach, 15mins walk to Polly Joke Beach. Can walk into Newquay, though may need to take the little river ferry at high tide.

Camp site has excellent facilities but not at all commercial. Really laid back and friendly owners. Was a farm. Next to Cubert Common which is excellent for dog walking.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

krull said:


> Our favorite uk campsite is Treago Farm : http://www.treagofarm.co.uk/
> 
> 10 mins walk to Crantock Beach (good surfing), 15mins walk to Polly Joke Beach. Nice walk into Newquay, though may need to take the little river ferry at high tide.
> 
> Camp site has excellent facilities but not at all commercial. Really laid back and friendly owners. Was a farm. Next to Cubert Common which is excellent for dog walking.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Porth Beach*

How about porth beach, just outside newquay on way to padstowe. Have just returned from devon cornwall and stayed at porth beach camping, its just 100 metres from beach, and if you dont want to stay they have MH parking spaces for day visitors.


----------



## 106661 (Aug 24, 2007)

One we've stayed at is just outside of Polzeath, which is a fantastic surfing beach, the site's called Gunvenna, Details Here. It's a lovely friendly site, well kept with spotless facilities etc. About 2 miles from site to beach.

Hope this helps, cheers Graeme.


----------

